# Saugeye



## Korbas1 (Jul 11, 2007)

A few of us a heading to the dams for a n afternoon of saugeye fishing. Probably gonna start at Charles Mill, then to Pleasant Hill. Might even make it to Alum.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Good luck, I believe they're hungry now.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

I was down at the phill at the butt crack of dawn. Got one around 15" but that was it. Had the place to myself until I left at 11:30am. Did you make it out and if so any luck? I didn't try the mill due to the usgs gage height website....looked blown out


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

Spillway or the beach a p. hill? Heading up myself tomorrow morning.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Went to oshan, about 6:00am, nothing. 
Then went to Alum same result. nothing. 
Whats good to catch a saugeye? i just wanna catch 1. For petes sake.


----------



## Korbas1 (Jul 11, 2007)

I didn't make it out. My buddy's wife wouldn't let him go. (haha) Oh well though, there's still plenty of time. Topwater, could you post the link to the website for USGS? Thanks


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Charles Mill

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?03130000

Pleasant Hill:

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?03133500

Good Luck!


----------



## Korbas1 (Jul 11, 2007)

We are gonna try it again today. My buddy is actually allowed out. Should be at Pleasant Hill around 4:30


----------



## Korbas1 (Jul 11, 2007)

We fished last night with no success. Started at the covered bridge, and fished all the way to the dam. Nothing


----------



## Korbas1 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok. I'm starting to get a complex. I'm leaving now and gonna head to c mill dam, hopefully not get skunked again. I'll post report.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

It's been a tough season even for the guys that have been catching them for years. My numbers are way down from the last couple years, I'm certainly not an expert but I put alot of time in on them fish. Be patient, you'll get into them one day


----------



## Korbas1 (Jul 11, 2007)

I agree with you. Though it seems that the fishing below Charles Mill dam hasn't been that good since they dug it out a few years back. I 've trien below the second little dam as well. My timing might be part of the problem as we didn't catch anything last night either. A wise man one told me........
" A BAD DAY FISHING IS BETTER THAN A GOOD DAY WORKING"


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Today I tried the Dillon spillway for a few minutes....man was that cold.
My fingers got cold pretty fast, guess I'll have to start wearing gloves.
Again...fishless!! But it was fun trying.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

:S Went to deer creek and got skunked. Gonna try Oshan tonight. Wish me Luck.
I hate going home empty handed.


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

korbas1, My experience with Saugeyes (I'm not an expert) is that they really turn on and off. You hope they turn on where you're at, when you're there fishing. There are days when you get a few outside of the "bite", but it's really neat to get there when they all turn on. Watch the weather, they seem to be more apt to turn on a few hours before a front comes through. Some of the guys understand the weather effects better than I do. Just keep fishing, and you'll catch it. I only caught it once so far this year, but man was it worth it.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

speaking of saugeye, does anyone know if hoover amd/or alum are free of ice?


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Alum is ice free except for a little in the coves. I cast the Cheshire bridge area for a little while this afternoon.
Cliff


----------



## Korbas1 (Jul 11, 2007)

We tried Charles Mill dam early this morning. No luck, water was real low. We left there and went to Mills Creek with the same results.


----------



## gman (Apr 4, 2006)

msuky2much did you have any luck?


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Gman. No I did not.It was still nice to get out and be able to cast the lake this time of year !
Cliff


----------



## gman (Apr 4, 2006)

Went to Buckeye this morning after work and all I caught was rush hour traffic. No minnows available. Probably should call if planning a trip out there.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh how I miss the fish that came out of there 3 yrs ago. YEAH!!!! YEAH!!!!! YEAH!!!! I'm living in the past. We will never see another year like that below that dam.

Right Harry1 and turkeybasst1?


----------

